# a variety of questions



## m_fumich (Apr 14, 2013)

Is it safe to assume that no one manufactures skip tooth chains anymore and that a replacement chain would have to be a good used one or NOS?

I'm laying out my plans for restoring this bike for my wife. I'm locating parts I expect to need. Will I have to wait until the bike is here before I buy a chain or can one of you guys tell me how long of a chain I need?

I've seen this bike in red and white. What other colors are original for this bike? Someone suggested I  powder coat the bike. I don't particularly like that idea. I will powder coat anything that is going to be black. However, anything that is colored, I would prefer to paint. I assume painting a bike is no different than painting a car. Paint requires a lot of sanding to make it really shine. Am I correct?

I know the wheels open up a whole can of worms. I know I can rechrome, paint, or replace. I suspect new rims with skip tooth hubs are like hens teeth. Let's assume the races in my hubs are not pitted. I will still have to deal with cosmetic issues. What are my options?

I've seen rims described as S-2 and S-7. I'm sure there are others. Exactly what does this mean?

Are head tubes of standard sizes? Can I buy a new bearings brand new off the shelf? 

How critical are the nuts and bolts when it comes to being aesthetically original? If the wheel nuts are buggered up, Will I need to look for NOS hardware or can I just go to the local hardware store?

Can you really tell how old a kickstand is by looking at it? Do modern kickstands really look different than kickstands from the late 40's? I suspect kickstands were zinc plated. I would like to be able to show the bike once it is finished. Will a replacement stand be noticeable over replacing the original?

Let's assume every piece is rusted enough that the finish will need to be redone. What are my options on the seat tube?

Pedals. I've seen pedals described as being for mens bikes or womens bikes. Is there really a difference? Is there a difference in the pedals for 24" bikes and 26" bikes?

I've noticed rivets in several places on the other bike I have; head badge, tank, fender braces, chain guard. How do you replace these rivets?

 Finally, does anyone have any literature on this bike showing what it originally looked like?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 14, 2013)

What exactly is this bike you speak of? Any pics?? Wow that's a lot of questions


----------



## OldRider (Apr 14, 2013)

A good skiptooth chain will run you 50-60 dollars, if you buy it beforehand I would get 56 inches, that way if its a 53 or 54 inch you can shorten it, also try and get an extra connecting link. Contact CABE member Waterland, he has 2 very nice skiptooth chains for sale right now under 50 dollars, good deal.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 14, 2013)

*Pic added*

My phone wouldn't let me drag the pics to add them. Took me a few minutes to get my laptop up so I could do it then I got distracted watching pet rats do tricks on YouTube. A.D.D. makes for an interesting day.


----------



## halfatruck (Apr 14, 2013)

S-2 and S-7 are specific rims made for Schwinn bicycles and take a tire made for them. Rivets can be replaced the easiest by using rivnuts or bolts with a smooth head (can be found on Ebay or at Memory lane). Your chain shouldn't have to be replaced if it's in good condition they can be cleaned/oiled and brought back to life. Boys pedals differ from girls in the block length I believe the girls are in the 3 1/2" range and boys 4 1/2" (approx.). Head tubes generally vary in length (boys or girls) thread size is generally the same, I would clean are reuse as many of the original parts as possible especially the nuts/bolts.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Vintage-...872?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5655198b48

Should probably post this under general bicycles or 1930's-1965 forum you may get more answers.......


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 14, 2013)

I only buy NOS chains when rebuilding a bike.  A skip tooth NOS one will cost you between $100-$150 but worth the money in my opinion.  This is the one part I just absolutely prefer NOS rather than used.

Do not powder coat the bike unless you do not plan on selling it ever.  Bikes were originally painted & in my opinion should be repainted, not powder coated.  Powder coat will decrease the value.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 14, 2013)

You can bet I'll be using as many of the original parts as possible. I'll also be doing as much of the work myself as possible. Parts and labor cost money. I AM CHEAP!!! I'm so cheap, I sound like a bird. I don't buy food off the $1 menu because it's too expensive. I drive a truck and I have been known to eat bologna sandwiches 3 times a day for weeks at a time. I told my wife we needed to install a bidet so we can quit buying toilet paper. As it is, I'm not happy that she flushes it after only using one side.


----------

